# Crested gecko advice please!



## NOM<3gecko (Feb 7, 2011)

Heeey, well I've had my crested gecko for a few days now and I am in love with him (^_^) (Oscar, 1 year old). But I am a little concerned that he hasn't seem to have moved for those few days from the side on the glass in the plants, I realise they don't move much but he literally hasn't moved, I even had a panic this morning thinking he had died.

I've been considering if putting up pictures of rainforest on the side of his tank would help? The people I bought him from did that but I assumed it was because he was placed next to other terrariums with other creatures. Is this something that is essential? 

Also, how often do they eat? Because he hasn't eaten since being here either, I've fed him CGD with some fruit and water and also dusted calcium crickets, but he hasnt touched them. 

The temperature is at a safe/good level, lots of foliage and climbing objects, misting once a day and so on.

Would appreciate any advice someone may be able to give me!

Thank you,

Abi
xx


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

all animals suffer with relocation stress, so its best to leave him alone completely only going in for food changes, spot cleaning and spraying. he will be stressed from the move but eventually his confidence will get better and he will start venturing out. there's no need for a background, all of mine are open and they actually enjoy watching other creatures :2thumb:
they don't really move about in the day anyway, and its expected for him not to eat for a few days, again because of stress, just leave him alone and he will settle, if you keep poking about and getting him out it will take longer for him to settle, congrats on your new crestie


----------



## MessyTom (Oct 9, 2011)

I've had mine a couple of days now, and he is very timidly coming out to his food bowl in the dark. I've seen him on one of the vines too, but as soon as he sees me he goes right back up under his plant! I'm sure yours will gain some confidence soon


----------



## evilclowngamer (May 24, 2011)

Hi welcome to the forums. I've had my crestie since she was a hatchling and she's great, my other crestie I bought at 1 year old and she was a little bugger to get eating , she acted much the same as yours is by hiding high in the leaves.As noted before it'll be asleep most of the day but at night just pop your hand in the viv for a min or so and gradually move towards the gecko. If it starts to move just stay still don't try grab it or touch it. Do this for a few days an it'll get used to you and your scent and hopefully stop hiding quite so much and feel safe. Also with mine I raised my food dish and entwined it in a vine behind the leaves so she could eat without being afraid of her surroundings and once she started eating gradually moved it lower untill I got it to the ground. It's most likely just got the jitters from moving there pretty sensitive like that but be patient and show it your not a threat you'll soon be having it jump all over you. All the best and congratz on your crestie


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

:welcomerfuk:, i have just bought another Crestie (my 3rd, although one has been sold but still here until he's collected). Mine is still settling in, although he has been out & about at night & has eaten some of his CGD :2thumb:. Some seem to settle in quickly & some take a bit longer. Just keep putting food in for him & check for poo (this tells you he's been eating). They do love hiding during the day so it is rare you will see them out at this time. Early evening is when mine seem to wake up & come out to play :2thumb:.


----------



## NOM<3gecko (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the advice! Thankfully Oscar has been getting much better! moving around a lot and eating his food, a lot off my mind.

But I was wondering if anyone could possibly help me with something else that's concerning me:

The wood in the terrarium has been getting what looks like a fluffy texture at the bottom, something like cotton wool? I'm assuming it's mold but I have no idea why it's there or how it got there. I'm pretty sure anything like that is very dangerous but I was just wondering if anyone can tell me if anything similar has happened to their wood pieces? They have all been treated and bought from proper reptile stores, so I assumed they were fine to use.

I would very much appreciate any kind of help you can give!

I'm also going to post this on a seperate post to try and get more reponses since I'm in panic mode atm...

Thank you!


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

well to be honest, wooden vivariums are absoloutely pants as that happens, there isnt enough air flow for the humidity to leave the enclosure so a mould forums, i doubt its dangerous but if left could turn into something a bit nasty. id recommend either cutting a huge chunk out of the viv and replacing it with mesh or getting a proper terrarium :2thumb: im also assuming that the sides have also been varnished and the edges sealed? 

emily: victory:


----------



## NOM<3gecko (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks babz! i completely agree with the wooden vivs being sucky, but i have a glass one, the exo terra 45x45x60, what i meant by wood was the wood brances inside it? like the wood pieces for him to climb on.

i wasnt sure whether it was because they were on the moss, it's the only thing i can think of :-\


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't worry about that, it is just where the viv is humid the moisture builds up on the branches & causes this to grow. It could be that you are spraying too much, try spraying less & see if this helps a bit.


----------

